# Entre mim e meus... ou entre eu e meus...?



## Marcio_Osorio

A norma culta já aceita a expressão *entre eu e X*?

"[...] nunca vi uma diferença de tratamento *entre eu* *e meus irmãos* por eu ser mulher.[...]" -- Apresentadora do _Amor e Sexo_, programa da TV Globo.
Fonte: "Sou uma exceção em um mundo onde as mulheres são maltratadas", diz Fernanda Lima


----------



## guihenning

O coreto no Brasil é entre mim e x. A norma europeia recomenda “entre mim”.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> O coreto no Brasil é entre mim e x. A norma europeia recomenda “entre mim”, mas aparentemente tende a aceitar a forma nominativa.



Se falamos de norma, o correcto cá é também _'entre mim e x'. _De facto, na oralidade e sem preocupações de correcção, há quem diga _'entre eu e x' _sem causar grande escândalo_, _mas daí a ser considerado correcto ou sequer admissível ainda vai uma distância razoavelmente grande.


----------



## guihenning

Posso editar a resposta, Carfer. Só digo que tomei como base duas respostas do Ciberdúvidas e perguntei a um amigo da UC. Em ambas as variantes, o correto é com “mim”, mas a censura portuguesa a “eu” é menor que a brasileira, por isso o “tende a aceitar”. O CB não condena peremptoriamente em todas as respostas que dá.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Acho que as novelas da Globo estão influenciando os portugueses a cometerem/fazerem esse erro. Eu não assisto a uma novela dessas nem a pau, nem que me amarrassem numa estaca e me mantivessem de olhos abertos 24 horas por dia.  Já minha ex-esposa adorava, não perdia um capítulo.

Eu fico com o meu *entre mim e X*, com o meu mimimi e o meu mememé!


----------



## guihenning

Difícil, as nossas novelas não lhes têm influência significativa.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Realmente, faltou dizer "Salvo engano de minha parte ou melhor juízo".


----------



## machadinho

entre meus irmãos e mim?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> entre meus irmãos e mim?


Sim. Mas por razoes eufônicas, “mim” sempre vem imediatamente após a preposição.


----------



## machadinho

Eufônicas?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Eufônicas?


«entre mim e os meus irmãos» soa melhor que «entre os meus irmãos e mim», sim?!


----------



## machadinho

Ah tá... sei, eufonia... 

Entre mim e meus irmãos ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.  (Concordam?)
Entre eu e meus irmãos ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.
Entre meus irmãos e eu ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.​


----------



## guihenning

Não sei como manda a norma nesse caso, eu falava com uma propriedade minúscula sobre os casos como o que abriu o fio. Tem que ver isso aí


----------



## machadinho

Norma... tá bom, viu. A Norma nunca ajuda quando a gente precisa dela. Toda cheia de autoridade nos casos mais batidos e simples mas silêncio quando a coisa começa a esquentar.

Abri duas gramáticas daquelas, e ambas fogem v e r g o n h o s a m e n t e do assunto, aliás, de *ambos* [os] assuntos:

Primeiro, quando 'eu' estiver distante da preposição, não soa correto, por assim dizer, uma disputa entre Maria, Carlota, Ana e eu?
Segundo, quando 'eu' for sujeito da oração: entre eu e meus irmãos ficarmos ou sairmos?​


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Ah tá... sei, eufonia...
> 
> Entre mim e meus irmãos ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.  (Concordam?)
> Entre eu e meus irmãos ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.
> Entre meus irmãos e eu ficarmos ou sairmos de casa, prefiro sair.​



Concordo, porque a regra de que falamos não se aplica quando o pronome é sujeito.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ambos assuntos ou ambos os assuntos?


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Ambos assuntos ou ambos os assuntos?


Ambos.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vejamos estes dois exemplos:

_Ambas_*,* as regras devem ser seguidas por uma questão de homogeneização.
_Ambas as_ regras devem ser seguidas por uma questão de homogeneização.
No primeiro exemplo temos um vocativo, a srta. Ambas; no segundo uma asserção 1) segundo a qual [as] duas regras devem ser seguidas... e 2) da qual não abre mão a incontestável, confiante e esplendorosa maioria dos autores clássicos, corriqueiros e não tão corriqueiros e dos gramáticos de renome capazes de atirar-nos suas gramáticas com incrível força e já com as páginas abertas dizendo-nos que devemos  usar o artigo definido no plural com *ambos(as) *quando àquele seguir-se um substantivo que também deverá estar no plural.

Portanto, *ambos os assuntos *merecem destaque.

Edit: Lamentavelmente não temos a contrapartida *trambos*, que serviria para designar três coisas, pessoas ou animais anterior ou posteriormente citados. guihenning, pfa009 e Carfer bem que poderiam concordar com isso, afinal *trambos* possuem ilimitado saber; trambas as pessoas não trombam, mesmo diante duma repreensão.

Pô... não tem como negritar trambas as pessoas aí em cima com esse celular. Vou deixar pra lá.


----------



## machadinho

E por que é que eles todos acham que devemos usar o artigo definido com 'ambos'?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Boa pergunta. Infeliz e lamentavelmente não logrei encontrar explicação sobre o uso do artigo no ora numeral, ora adjetivo, ora pronome *ambos(as)*. Sim, recorri à Internet. Parece-me que os sítios consultados preferiram de forma "mui" conveniente não tocar -- nem mesmo com uma vara de 11 metros -- no assunto. (Déssemos-lhes uma de 30 km, ainda assim nele não tocariam. Ou dele se esquivariam com desculpas talvez esfarrapadas.)

Mas limitadíssimo considero o escopo de minhas buscas, limitadíssimo senão muito acanhado o raciocínio a que me entreguei.

Talvez Carfer, guihenning, pfa009, Tony100000 e outros expoentes deste fórum tenham a resposta na ponta da língua. Ou em qualquer parte dela.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> E por que é que eles todos acham que devemos usar o artigo definido com 'ambos'?


Não sei responder *a* isso. O que sei é que por estas bandas usamos sempre o artigo, por isso soa algo estranho aos meus ouvidos a construção "ambas coisas". Provavelmente deve ser mais umas daquelas diferenças Brasil vs Portugal.


----------



## guihenning

Eu só digo ‘ambas as coisas’, sem o artigo me soa muito mal.


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia desse costume! Deve ser anglicismo de sintaxe da minha parte. Obrigada por chamarem a minha atenção.

(Soa um tantinho exagerado alegar que soa tão mal assim... soar, soar mal, sei não, a mim soa a mesma coisa, mas... fui vencida pelo costume.)


----------



## Carfer

Também não sei porquê. Tal como disse o Alentugano, com '_ambos_', em Portugal usamos sempre o artigo a preceder o substantivo.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Não sabia desse costume! Deve ser anglicismo de sintaxe da minha parte. Obrigada por chamarem a minha atenção.
> 
> (Soa um tantinho exagerado alegar que soa tão mal assim... soar, soar mal, sei não, a mim soa a mesma coisa, mas... fui vencida pelo costume.)


Para mim soa como se tivessem desfigurado a sintaxe. Revelei.  _(mas digo que não tem nada a ver com prescritivismo da minha parte ou quejandos, é mais uma percepção pessoal, ou coisa dos meus ouvidos, sei lá…)_
Mas creio fortemente que o artigo seja várias vezes mais comum que a opção sem ele, até por isso existe o pleonasmo «_ambos os dois_».


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Para mim soa como se tivessem desfigurado a sintaxe. Revelei.  _(mas digo que não tem nada a ver com prescritivismo da minha parte ou quejandos, é mais uma percepção pessoal, ou coisa dos meus ouvidos, sei lá…)_


É, G.H., é só que tem muita coisa que tenta passar por eufonia e meus ouvidos e soa bem e soa mal e sei lá mas que na verdade não tem nada de eufonia e meus ouvidos e soa bem e soa mal. Às vezes me pergunto se é só um abuso perfeitamente justificável do linguajar do 'soar bem, soar mal' com uma intenção subjacente de falar de sintaxe (o que talvez seja o caso presente; mas tenho minhas dúvidas) ou se não seria em vez só uma maneira mais palatável de formular sim uma determinada prescrição. (Nem toda prescrição é prescritivista. Prescritivismo é um vício intelectual; diz respeito a toda uma mentalidade. O que não quer dizer que toda e qualquer forma de prescrição seja fruto dessa mentalidade.)

De modo mais concreto, aceito de bom grado que eu não estava lá seguindo os melhores costumes com o anglicismo 'ambos assuntos'. Já anotei, já corrigi. Por outro lado, *se* a questão é mesmo de mera eufonia e soa bem e soa mal e meus ouvidos, para mim fica um mistério por que é que a mesma exigência de artigo definido não se a aplica, por exemplo, a *cujo* e *cujos*.

O palestrante tocou em dois assuntos; ambos os assuntos são muito interessantes. 

O palestrante tocou em dois assuntos, cujos os enfoques são muito interessantes. 
Apelar para eufonia e meus ouvidos aqui não dá.


----------



## guihenning

Antes de defendê-la, é preciso que eu diga que eufonia concretamente não existe. É um código mais ou menos acordado entre falantes.
É provável que seja um abuso mais ou menos justificável da minha parte, como você diz. Quando falei de eufonia, é porque a ‘versão’ com o artigo a mim me soa melhor, é-me mais eufônica. Sabe-se que esse conceito é, na maior parte das vezes, pessoal. Uma vez lembro de já ter discutido contigo sobre o verbo ‘fomar-se’ e como eu tinha dito que sempre que ouço um mineiro dizer que fulano ‘vai formar’ a minha percepção é que a frase esteja incompleta. Para quem usa essa construção corriqueiramente, é natural que lhe seja uma construção perfeitamente eufônica. Eufonia, em boa parte das vezes, é questão de costume. Não dá para jogar tudo nas costas da pobre, mas eu sempre me valho dela ou de memória sinestésica quando estou em dúvida entre duas coisas. Particularmente no meu caso, na dúvida, eu diria em voz alta «_ambos meninos vão_» e em seguida «_ambos os meninos vão_». Confio na segunda, soa-me muito bem, obrigado. Se não sei se é «_passo_» ou «_paço_», escrevo ambas numa frase. A que fizer mais sentido, escolho. «_uma visita ao paço_» não me causa espanto, mas «_ele anda a paços largos_», sim.
Sobre cujo, não sei bem o que dizer. Naturalmente há uma regra, ou há um latim por trás, ou há alguma coisa. (embora em francês acho que se possa dizer _dont le nom on ne sait pas)._ Entre «cujos enfoques» e «cujos os enfoques», a primeira me soa melhor. Escolho-a. Na maioria das vezes os ouvidos não traem.
Por fim, o conceito de ‘soar bem e meus ouvidos’ é uma questão de costume. O que se lê e se ouve sempre será mais eufônico. Construções estranhas aos ouvidos naturalmente não o são. E é aí que eu escolheria entre pôr ou não artigo após ‘cujos’ se não tivesse um meio de consultar com uma gramática em mão.
Jesus, eu escrevi um monte e não disse nada. É que não sei bem se entendi bem toda a tua indagação, mas vamos destrinchando e tentando chegar a algum lugar.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Sobre cujo, não sei bem o que dizer. Naturalmente há uma regra, ou há um latim por trás, ou há alguma coisa. (embora em francês acho que se possa dizer _dont le nom on ne sait pas)._ Entre «cujos enfoques» e «cujos os enfoques», a primeira me soa melhor. Escolho-a. Na maioria das vezes os ouvidos não traem.


A minha indagação, G.H., é: o que é que 'soar' quer dizer exatamente neste tipo de juízo "estético":

'cujos enfoques' soa melhor do que 'cujos os enfoques'​ao passo que

'ambos enfoques' soa pior do que 'ambos os enfoques'​quando o *contexto sonoro* criado por [ambos] + [artigo?] + [enfoques] não difere muito do *contexto sonoro* criado por [cujos] + [artigo?] + [enfoques], mas a prescrição sim, enormemente: uma é justamente o contrário da outra. De onde a diferença?

Eufonia em sentido estrito, eufonia em sentido lato? O seu #27 deixa claro: lato. (O que, aliás, me deixa intrigada, haja vista vir de um amante da ortoépia.)

Eu te aperto, e aí você fala de sintaxe. Te aperto de novo, e você fala de costume, de latim. Regra? (Vamos um dia discutir o conceito de regra?)

Eufonia estrita? Não. Por causa do 'cujos'.

Sintaxe? Não. Colocar ou tirar o artigo definido não desmonta a coesão da frase nem contribui muito para ela. (Nem no caso de 'ambos' nem no de 'cujos', diga-se de passagem.)

Acho que é questão de costume mesmo. Não de prescritivismo, pois o natural é a imensa maioria falar como vocês falam, não como eu.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> (O que, aliás, me deixa intrigada, haja vista vir de um amante da ortoépia.)


Nas palavras de Tatá Werneck: “_cite-me, comente-me_". Não entendi bem essa afirmação.



machadinho said:


> Eu te aperto, e aí você fala de sintaxe. Te aperto de novo, e você fala de costume, latim.


Mas se toda a gente falasse ‘cujos os enfoques’, essa opção seria mais eufônica porque é a que ouvem mais os ouvidos. «não te posso dar» é perfeitamente eufônico aos portugueses, para nós é ligeiramente estranho. Quando bati na tecla da eufonia, eu ia por esse viés.
Eu apostaria que apesar da pouca diferença de contexto sonoro, antes dele há a regra. A regra cria o hábito e o hábito forma a eufonia.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Nas palavras de Tatá Werneck: “_cite-me, comente-me_". Não entendi bem essa afirmação.


Uai, é evidente que um entusiasta de ortoépia e de fonética (_guess who?_) presta mais atenção aos sons da língua do que a maioria de nós. Mas a sua eufonia em sentido lato parece não prestar muito atenção aos sons. Posso estar enganada. (E eu não vou _google_ Tatá Werneck nem a pau. Se for mais um desses gramáticos bolorentos do Márcio, pode ficar todinho pra você, _Tá?_)


guihenning said:


> Mas se toda a gente falasse ‘cujos os enfoques’, essa opção seria mais eufônica porque é a que ouvem mais os ouvidos. «não te posso dar» é perfeitamente eufônico aos portugueses, para nós é ligeiramente estranho. Quando bati na tecla da eufonia, eu ia por esse viés.


"Não poderia estar mais de acordo consigo." (Carfer 2017)


guihenning said:


> Eu apostaria que apesar da pouca diferença de contexto sonoro, antes dele há a regra. A regra cria o hábito e o hábito forma a eufonia.


Ah é? E quem cria a regra? É o hábito, é? Regra... sei.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Ah é? E quem cria a regra? É o hábito, é? Regra... sei.


Num mundo ideal, sim. Não?!


----------



## machadinho

Mas aí, fariseu, a regra cria o hábito, e o hábito cria a regra, né? Vai ver que a regra é o hábito? Ou será o hábito a regra? 

A quanto sai uma gramática do Tatá Werneck?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Se for mais um desses gramáticos bolorentos do Márcio, pode ficar todinho pra você, _Tá?_)


Nah, quando eu não tenho autoridade num assunto eu me escuso na eufonia , deixo os nomes de renome para quem gosta de s’_en_ valer.
(não resisti ao ‘en’ após tê-lo visto na cantiga galega)


machadinho said:


> Vai ver que a regra é o hábito? Ou será o hábito a regra?


A regra é o hábito até que deixe de ser.  E tenho dito!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

machadinho said:


> Se for mais um desses gramáticos bolorentos do Márcio, pode ficar todinho pra você, _Tá?_)


Meus gramáticos, meus queridos gramáticos...! Dar-lhes-ei um banho para tirar o bolor; esfregá-los-ei bem direitinho, pois os quero bem apresentáveis e tentarei mudar-lhes os conceitos(!), tarefa um tanto, senão inteiramente, quixotesca, pois a lança do intelecto arrasto-a por muito pesada.

Dum modo ou doutro, fica a pergunta -- que a muitos quer calar -- "Por que utilizamos _ambos(as) _com o artigo?"


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Dum modo ou doutro, fica a pergunta -- que a muitos quer calar -- "Por que utilizamos _ambos(as) _com o artigo?"


O meu palpite é que ‘ambos’ determina duas coisas ou pessoas, e o artigo definido está lá para isso.


----------



## machadinho

Se 'ambos' determinasse duas coisas ou pessoas, o artigo definido seria perfeitamente dispensável, já que o trabalho de determinação do artigo definido, 'ambos' fá-lo-ia. _Next?_


----------



## guihenning

Bem, sabe-se que antes de ‘dois’ vai artigo. Poderia ser uma construção elíptica
«_ambos os [dois] meninos vão à Bahnhofstrasse fazer compras_».
Pensei porque há locuções com ‘ambos’: ‘os dois ambos’ e ‘ambos os dois’, ‘ambos de dois’, ‘ambos e dois’ …


----------



## machadinho

Olha, faz sentido!


----------

